# pregnancy bulge



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

well Ive set myself a goal. Im not allowed to think about ttc no 2 until I get rid of my 'pregnancy hang belly'- Its going to be my motivation- the sooner I do it the sooner I can hope and go for round 2 on the IVF circuit. 

I started today by walking the 40 mins to the hospital and 40 mins back with DD in the buggy. !! I had a follow up post birth ( 12 weeks ) as my bleeding wasnt stopped at 6 weeks.

My stomach is so flodgy though. I really want to lose it before going for IVF otherwise it will be twice as hard to lose if we are lucky and get another darling. 

Consultant said today if we want IVF again she will get the ball rolling in 3 months from now. ( referrals etc )!!

Give me hints and tips please on how you got rid of your pregnancy bulges pronto pronto!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Lotsky  to flodgy - what a brilliant word!

Got to be honest, not sure how to get rid of it myself.  I have lost around 2.5 stone in the last 12 months, but still have a flobbly flappy (flodgy!) belly!  However, sensible diet and gentle exercise to start with, then some serious abs!!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Lotsky,

Good luck...diet and exercise will help you get back into shape. It certainly is a good idea to sort yourself out before putting yourself through treatment and pregnancy again.

Sadly I know my bodys never going to be the same again. Not going to be able to get rid of the stretch marks. Oh well not much of a price to pay for having a lovely DD.


Edna


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi all
Yes Im afraid I too was attacked my the stretch mark monster- Its like a map of the london underground down there!

I can cope with that- Im not into belly flasher tops anyway- its the fact that I still look 4-5 months pregnant which cannot be covered up no matter how many pairs of hold me in bodys or magic knickers I squeeze into.!

Ive got a dinner tomorrow to mark my 30th birthday and woopie doo, nothing, like NOTHING  fits. It wouldnt be so drastic if it wasnt for the fact im an identicle twin, so my twin is also going to be there, showing everyone what its like to not have a hang belly. - I cant even use pregnancy as an excuse- she s got 2 DD's one age 10, one 3 and she lost her hang belly just from giving birth......

hey for those of you who liked my use of the word Flodgy- shout if 'weeney on ladgin' makes you laugh- thats something from school days in Yorkshire ( translation = "thats not trendy at all" )


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Lotsky,

Give yourself a break your twin had her last baby 3 years ago compared to your 2 months...it does take time to get back into shape, particularly for us ordinary mortals without a dietitian, personal trainer etc.

Enjoy your 30th.


Edna


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

HI,

Congratulations on your dd .. she was born on the same day 24th oct, but 12 months l8r !! 

My little boy born 24th October 06 ...

and since i had him i lost 3 stone, im still going... but i still have a little belly!!! Only 7lb too go now.. but i must do it b4 i try again too!! 

xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hey I'm  a great believer it takes 9mths to gain it and 9 to get it off.

my friend is a fitness instructor and she says walking and cross trainer is the best way to get it off.

good luck hunnie xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, I had a good night last night for my 30th, but I did feel a bit like a fat merangue. even more reason to work that bodddday!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Lotsky,

Glad you had a good birthday.


Edna


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope you had a good 30th!

For me (bearing in mind I am the same age as you) it took a specialist abs class to shift the blubber - normal sit ups just ain't going to do it.  Most gyms do run such things now if you can arrange the child care!!  I have to say though that I am not sure that things are ever quite the same again.  God knows what the second one  will do (not that I am complaining)!

A xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Its true I feel like my body has changed. this week i ve been to the gym 2x already and its only tuesday- ive been eating very carefully and doing long buggy walks- and Ive not even lost an ounce. not a gram. nothing. 
before Id have lost a pound in a day via walking and gym. - can it be that your metabolic rate changes.? Just wondered.?


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Lotsky,

I think your metabollic rate does change particularly if you are breast feeding...but I'm not an expert.


Edna


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Or maybe its got to do with the 30th    
Oh well at least I'm not as tubby as the hubby


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Before the birth, your body lays down fat supplies for breastfeeding.  Even if you are not feeding then I think it can take your body a wee while to cotton on that it no longer needs to preserve the fat and can burn it off.

You are doing all the right things and it will start to pay off.

A xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Ooh, I know what you mean...I have a definite tyre around my middle and when you bend forward it all hangs down and looks like a deflated balloon.  I must say, though, that breastfeeding is like the Atkins Diet.  I am only a few pounds over my pre-pregnancy weight but it's the flab so the only solution is the gym, I'm afraid!  

Has anyone else's posture become really bad?


----------

